# Kicker WarHorse 10Kw



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

NEW KICKER WARHORSE 07WX10000.1 CAR AMPLIFIER WX10000.1 - eBay (item 390268315656 end time Jan-31-11 11:26:20 PST)



bIN $1300 or a best offer


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

wow thats a lot of power for not much money


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Whoa, wasnt that amp supposed to have a retail in the neighborhood on 6k?


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

circa40 said:


> Whoa, wasnt that amp supposed to have a retail in the neighborhood on 6k?


Yep.. Im going to offer $500.. lets see "How low they can go"


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

The "suggested" Retail was $10K, but nobody who deals with clients besides athletes and rap stars would charge that.

They sold so few of them that Kicker recently offered them at a substantial discount to their loyal dealers (and some not-so-loyal since it's on fleabay) to clear out their stock to presumably make room for things that will actually sell. I bought one at the discount and intend to sell it for a bit more than that, but with walk-in/authorized dealer support of course. If no one wants it maybe I'll use it in an obnoxious demo vehicle.

Kicker's recommended charging system to run this at full power is (2)200 amp alternators and 8 matching minimum 800CCA batteries, so it's not exactly an amp to buy on a whim.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> I bought one at the discount and intend to sell it for a bit more than that, but with walk-in/authorized dealer support of course. If no one wants it maybe I'll use it in an obnoxious demo vehicle.


Yes and here is my impression of this amp.

Me before = :blank:

Me after = :shocked:


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I met Jeri McCord this past weekend on new years day and he told me he designed this amplifier for Kicker in late 07 early 08. Told me a few stories about it. He also designed the LP 5002 (maybe more for LP but didnt ask for specific models). Nice guy and great to talk to about car audio/electronics.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of ridiculously low offer should I throw at them?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Best bet is to got through their website. I offered a $1 on their website. They countered with $1279 shipped. On ebay they counter with $1359. My guess is because of the fees on ebay. I bought one.


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

i gotta have one. just gotta see what it'll do. just gotta figure out what to offer


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Sleeves said:


> The "suggested" Retail was $10K, but nobody who deals with clients besides athletes and rap stars would charge that.
> 
> They sold so few of them that Kicker recently offered them at a substantial discount to their loyal dealers (and some not-so-loyal since it's on fleabay) to clear out their stock to presumably make room for things that will actually sell. I bought one at the discount and intend to sell it for a bit more than that, but with walk-in/authorized dealer support of course. If no one wants it maybe I'll use it in an obnoxious demo vehicle.
> 
> *Kicker's recommended charging system to run this at full power is (2)200 amp alternators and 8 matching minimum 800CCA batteries,* so it's not exactly an amp to buy on a whim.


will work ok in a 'prius' then?

























:laugh:


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think the Prius would appreciate having half of it's drive system hijacked by that amp (and of course the voltage is wrong anyway). It can barely move with both systems functional, i can't imagine what would happen if you asked it to exclusively work off the gas engine. Since the brakes are essentially your charging system for that car i think you'd need a pretty steep hill to enjoy your Warhorse


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Sleeves said:


> I don't think the Prius would appreciate having half of it's drive system hijacked by that amp (and of course the voltage is wrong anyway). It can barely move with both systems functional, i can't imagine what would happen if you asked it to exclusively work off the gas engine. Since the brakes are essentially your charging system for that car i think you'd need a pretty steep hill to enjoy your Warhorse


LMAO just picturing that!


----------

